# New To Me 1966 IH 504



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, great forum here.

I had been looking for a tractor with a loader to use around the house and came across a decent deal on this. With my limited knowledge i believe its a 504 utility? Its a gas motor that starts easy and runs strong. 
This is a picture of it on my way home from buying it.










The 3 point lift is very strong along with the tilt on the loader however the loader lift is weak. I have been using it for a couple months like this waiting for the weather to cool down so i can work on it. I have been gathering parts i am going to need, my plan is to take the body panels and loader off so i can soda blast and paint them and make it easier to work on the hydraulics. I am an avid car guy and can do everything from body work & paint to building engines so i am not afraid to take anything apart. I know very little about hydraulics but am willing to learn. Sunday i was clearing some land and while pushing over some small maple trees i blew one of the steel lines, heard a loud pop and shot fluid all over.
Here is the line i blew, it sprays fluid when i hit the bucket tilt lever.










Unless i am wrong i believe if the 3 point works well along with the bucket tilt the pump is working properly, especially if it had enough pressure to do that much damage to the steel line.
I decided it was not worth fixing the line and putting new fluid in without doing the tear down to repair-replace everything including a new filter and fluid. So last night i started tearing it down. First step was to remove the loader and make room to work on it.
This is my progress so far.



















Where do i begin on trouble shooting the hydraulics besides filter and fluid change? I assume the loader control valves are simple to tear down & rebuild, am i correct? I have read about another valve that is a pressure relief or bleed valve, where is that and is that also simple to rebuild?
I did get a manual on CD but honestly i am more of a hands on type of guy.
Looking forward to sharing my progress and getting help from all you experts out there.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got a little time in on it tonight, started by draining the fluid. Is this the color it is supposed to be?










Took the cover off to find no filter.










Is there a lower point on the unit to drain from? Looks like the tractor is on a slight angle towards the back so a bottom drain at the rear would be nice but i didn't see one.

Also tried to take off the cover where the gauges are, the temp sending unit is the only thing stopping me from removing everything. Is there a way i can un-hook it from either the gauge or water housing?



















Last question for tonight.
There is a 6 wire plug going up to the gauge cluster but where it plugs into there is an additional pin sticking out, any idea what it is supposed to go to?


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got some more stuff removed.



















I pulled the drain plug under the rear and got the rest of the fluid drained. While crawling under i found this:










I am assuming this is just an inspection cover so i should be able to flatten it out and re-use it, doesn't look like it has a gasket.

This looks like another drain plug but its in pretty bad shape, don't know if i can get it out. Do i need to try to get it out or will the rear drain plug let enough of the fluid out?










These are the disconnects for the loader, should they be bolted in anywhere? They are just sitting there right now.











I would really like to put lights in here, does anyone have a picture of what the OEM ones look like?


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Now i am at the point of no return.
Here is tonight's progress.



















This large valve in the middle, should i take it apart and clean / rebuild it?










The the pump in here?










Or here?


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Removed the pump today, looks brand new however how bad can it look submersed in oil.

It is a Cessna pump and stamped on it was J 01 GS, could that be a build date on the pump meaning it has already been replaced in 2001?
I keep reading about a piggy back pump but only appeared to be the single pump. Should there be another one since i have a loader?


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like to know..........exactly where the serial # is located. I can't find it on the 504 I recently purchased. I read that it is to be on the right or left side of the clutch housing. The loader looks like mine, any idea if it is a IH, or aftermarket? Do you notice any orange paint on yours? I see a lot of these with orange, beneath the red.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

cey146 said:


> I would like to know..........exactly where the serial # is located. I can't find it on the 504 I recently purchased. I read that it is to be on the right or left side of the clutch housing. The loader looks like mine, any idea if it is a IH, or aftermarket? Do you notice any orange paint on yours? I see a lot of these with orange, beneath the red.


Look in the picture below, you can see the tag next to the oil filter.

Not sure of the brand of loader but yes lots of orange below the red paint, may be the color of the primer used. I also have blue paint in some areas.

What year is yours?
Good to find someone with the same thing, we can compare pictures.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Took off the cover from under the seat.










This area is full of sludge, is it ok to pour some kero in here and try to clean it?
In the top right corner of this picture there is a tall silver plug that appears to be a drain into the lower area, will this allow the kero to drain into the lower section and eventually drain out the plug under the rear?

The brakes never worked well, if i pull the covers springs won't go flying will they?


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll have to look again, maybe the tag is below some layers of paint. I'm searching for the serial #, in order to determine the model year of the tractor. Having looked at the loader a little closer, they are not alike.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

This morning, I found the plate which was indeed coated with paint. It Reads 7623 Y-FF. I have looked up the information, and find that this location is often used as the engine serial #, except on some IH tractors. This one is a 1964, but I have no idea what the letters Y-FF designate.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey All, got side tracked on other items but its time to get back to work on the 504.
This weekend progress.
I know the fenders are supposed to be red but i thought the white would offset oll the red on the loader,


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Its getting there.

This is how far i got this weekend.











Got the instrument cluster mostly finished tonight, guess i should have got a new Amp gauge also.










If the weather is good i may get to hear it run again by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Florida 504 said:


> (reply to post at 16:50:58 11/14/13)


Made good progress this weekend, mostly together and got it running. Still need to finish setting up the loader.
It fought me every step of the way but its 47 years old so i expected that.

I have 1 issue i need some help with. I have traced everything down following the wiring diagram and it all looks good.
When i hooked up the battery cable the generator started spinning. Went back and looked at all the wires, found a couple cracked casings so i repaired or replaced them as needed but when i give it power it still spins.

I finally took off the top wire from the voltage regulator and it stopped. It will start and run with this wire off but i assume it won't charge.
Could a bad voltage regulator cause this? It was fine before i took it apart.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I owned a 504 D for years and finally sold the ole girl to a friend. I have regretted selling the ole gal since and just recently bought a 574 D. Looking at your pics brings back some fond memories of BIG RED. I did a complete rebuild on her and she would do twice the work of a new tractor in the same hp class. I really like the torque converter, nothing like one of the old Internationals.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

More Pictures!


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

ErnieS said:


> More Pictures!


tiphat I didn't think anyone cared. LOL

I did get it all back together and was nice to be able to use it again this weekend.
Got it all covered in dust using the bush hog and grading my road, the dirtier it got the better it ran.
Still having hydraulic issues and its not charging but i will get it figured out and better then new.

I will get some pictures as soon as i am home during daylight.


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

ErnieS said:


> More Pictures!


Here You Go.
I took these tonight, started to get dark so i had to use the flash.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking great! Nice work.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

wonder if Key Switch is your electrical problem with the generator. Maybe the disassembly and pulling the wires off the switch caused an internal short.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

I bet the headlights are the same as the Old IH Cub Cadets. I hope this link will get to the Electrical section See item #12 http://www.cubcadet.co.m/webapp/wcs..._Wiring-SN_719999_&_Below/002860-A/0028600017


----------

